# Maryland Meet Friday 11/8 at Midnight!



## SSonic (Oct 24, 2013)

Trying to get as many Cruzes and Sonics (as well as any other cars interested) possible to show up for a little meet at the Eastpoint Mall in Baltimore, MD on Friday at Midnight! Trying to have everyone park in the garage at the mall. One attendee with a sonic works security at the mall and has us cleared to park there. Hope to see you all then! :wave:


----------

